# Amp Swap!



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Corporate+Connections/Chevy/Chevy+Cruze

This web site does confirm that the amp is a 7 Chanel but does not say what it is rated at. It says that the 9 speakers are rated at 250 watts total.
Not sure If this was any help.
Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I can't give up too much info since I have the base system, but I'm almost positive that the stock amp for the Pioneer system is in the trunk on the driver side wheel well. (under the carpet) BTW, I'm in Avionics, lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

jusr put 2 13.5w7s in there and youll blow that altima away,like literally you will blow it away


----------



## aviationtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Ill have to take a look in the trunk tomorrow and see if i can find it. Somebody else told me it was in the center console kick panel on the drivers side? Ill see what i can find out and let you guys know. Also do you think its necessary to put another amp with 7 channels back in there? Seems like a lot. @Boats4life you're a lazyonics guy?Sorry i had to say it. I was Hydro guy for a long time but just recently slipped into a electrician position. Im liking life a lot better now!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I remember seeing a schematic somewhere with it being in the trunk. I believe it may have been passenger side though.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I used to be a boatswain's mate, lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I remember seeing a schematic somewhere with it being in the trunk. I believe it may have been passenger side though.


+1 on the passenger side


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

theres no way thats a amp cause if you unplug it your car wont turn on


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> +1 on the passenger side


that is where I thought it was too


----------



## fredmr (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess the real question would be, "is it worth it" to do that. I don't know anything about this system yet, but you'll want to verify factory speakers are of an impedance that will work properly with a new amp. Second... you're not going to run across a nice pair of RCAs or anything of course - probably a standard harness type that they often use for factory amps, so you'll be splicing that apart and soldering RCA connections to wires/etc. While a new amp would improve power, sound quality may not be significantly improved and leave you unhappy since you're still dealing with the same source of the signal (factory head unit, which likely distorts more than aftermarket equipment). 

IMO, the way I see it is if you're going to replace the factory amp with a more powerful one - you're going to obviously want speakers that can handle that power too......and if you're going to upgrade all of that, then you're clearly serious about sound and might as well start fresh with your own system. If you're not an audiophile and simply want to try that out in hopes of better sound, go for it! But.....for an amp that size/cost and dealing with all these unknowns, it's probably best to put the time and money into something you know you'll enjoy.


----------

